# PC Usage - Free online video



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

This might of been posted before....

http://paintcare-n-detailing.com/video/

Good basic visual demo, shame there is no sound.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting find there


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice! :thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

That's an excellent video. I've only watched the heavy swirl removal one so far and it looks very good. Notice how lightly he is holding the PC - if there's one piece of advice I would give anyone it is: don't press down too hard on that PC. You will cause micromarring, hazing, and worst of all those hidden holograms that only appear in the sun! You have been warned


----------



## brightpinkstar (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone seen the one where the american guy is talking through as he is doing it?? I saw it in july and now I cant find it again, but it was a useful video.


----------



## roofaS (Jun 24, 2006)

Autopia have a page offering Meguiars Polishing for free viewing - but I can't see how to view it . Does anyone know how?

http://www.autopia-carcare.com/mepovi.html

Thanks


----------



## kendz (May 22, 2006)

roofaS said:


> Autopia have a page offering Meguiars Polishing for free viewing - but I can't see how to view it . Does anyone know how?
> 
> http://www.autopia-carcare.com/mepovi.html
> 
> Thanks


Just been having a view of this online video. Very useful!! Just click the lessons 1-12.

Matt


----------



## trionic (Oct 3, 2006)

This is a very useful video too:


----------

